# Broadcast Lake Perch?



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Heard a rumor there's Perch in there. Anybody? PM's are fine.


----------



## walleye24 (Jul 29, 2008)

Caught perch in there many moons ago. Some good ones... Up to 12". Prolly close to 25 years ago... Grew up in Grandview, we fished everywhere...


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

Can you legally fish that lake?


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

Can you legally fish that lake?


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

percidaeben said:


> Can you legally fish that lake?


Pretty sure it's posted.


----------



## walleye24 (Jul 29, 2008)

Acklac7

Another interesting note;

In the mid to late seventies the Builders Exchange used to stock "Walleye" in that clear water and even had a board located in the building on the lower level for their "employees" to report any catches of the species.

Like I said, many moons ago but that is also when the perch were probably introduced...

As a kid if we were not fishing the Scioto (located west of the lake as you know)we were messing around in the clear water quarry... Fun times.


----------



## Youngev419 (May 14, 2015)

I saw someone with two tiny perch on a stringer from there along with a mess of crappie. I inquired and he said comes across them less and less every year. That being said, due to the size of the ones he had there has to be some reproduction going on. 

Anyone aware of how deep that lake actually is? Mainly just curious, I have heard that it's 75-100' in some spots.


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

Deepest i found was 26 ft. That was in bay of satellite side .....


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

I grew up in Grandview too and fished this lake in the mid to late 90's. I remember catching tiny perch...like finger length.
There was limited shoreline structure back then which seems to have been cleared out since.


----------

